# 1935 J.P. Sauer & Sohn



## Nitroman (Aug 17, 2011)

Just bought it. Can't wait to get it, load some ammo, and try it on caribou this winter.


----------



## Nitroman (Aug 18, 2011)

Tough crowd here. Tried posting the photos from my comp but the format won't let me, I get a red ! so I put in the links. Too hard to click on them? Or is juicy-gun#### of classic rifles not appreciated? I don't have any plastic remsavchesters so I cannot put any of those up.

?


----------



## deeker (Aug 19, 2011)

Is it a 8x57 or 7x57? More info on the caliber and other info?

Never owned a JP, but I hear they are well made.

Big fan of Springfields/Enfields and Eddystones. The Enfields make fine .416 Rigbys with the right amount of work.


----------



## Nitroman (Aug 26, 2011)

All the k98's produced during the spin-up to WWII for the German government were 8x57mm. 

The Pattern 14 Enfield can be made to work for many large-bore rifles, up to an including the mighty .577 T-Rex made by A-Square. I have a .500 A-Square on a P-14 made by them. Wonderful rifle!


----------

